# Vallis



## Raphael (Nov 27, 2005)

Hello, I have a low end brackish tank and I was wandering weather the vallis and twisted vallis would survive because I just got some yesterday and I heard they will survive but i'm not entierly sure. Can anyone help me?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I've had good experences with Val at very light brackish (~1.003) in a tank for orange Chromides. It was pretty much normal but slower growth and reproduction. Adjustment was done very slowly, six weeks or more from moderately hard tap to very light BW.

Another trial up to ~1.005 did not go as well, complete arrest of growth and gradual degeneration of the plants.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a site with a list of brackish plants... http://www.wetwebmedia.com/BrackishSubWebIndex/bracplants.htm


----------

